# Playstation 4. Is it True?



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Apparently, According to sites on the internet there is a new PS4 coming out in 2013.
Whats your thoughts on this? And do you believe it?.
Because i'm in two minds of getting a PS3. But the PS4 looks pretty good. And there making 3-D goggles coming with it. Theres only Concept Pics of it though. Have a look and see what you think.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

erm...I would imagine so, either way it's 4 (FOUR) years off!!!

Why wouldn't you buy now? It's not like it's coming out in 6 months....lol


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

nortonski said:


> erm...I would imagine so, either way it's 4 (FOUR) years off!!!
> 
> Why wouldn't you buy now? It's not like it's coming out in 6 months....lol


I know mate lol. Thanks for your advice:thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

PS3's great, especially as it has the Blue-Ray also :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

nortonski said:


> PS3's great, especially as it has the Blue-Ray also :thumb:


Yea i know mate but i got a DVD that can play the dvd's for cheaper, i guess you have a point because Blue ray is HD DVD's Isn't it?:thumb:


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

4years is a very long time to wait fella, i prefer the 360 than my ps3 but that may change when gt4 comes out lol


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Lol mate. yea 360's are good but live cost loads when you can get it on PS3's for free mate. Do you have live on 360 and your PS3?:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> 4years is a very long time to wait fella, i prefer the 360 than my ps3 but that may change when gt4 comes out lol


Lol mate. yea 360's are good but live cost loads when you can get it on PS3's for free mate. Do you have live on 360 and your PS3?


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

nah, havent set either up been meaning to, but if i did it would be on the 360, much more happening etc


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> nah, havent set either up been meaning to, but if i did it would be on the 360, much more happening etc


Yea but i don't see why because you can do the same things, speak to eachother through headsets ETC..
I'm just waiting fir Mafia 2 to come out. I like the Gangster games.:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> nah, havent set either up been meaning to, but if i did it would be on the 360, much more happening etc


Thats another thing i forgot mate. Apparently Microsoft are making an Xbox 720 to mate:thumb:


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

PS4 will be a while off as they havent unlocked the full potential of the PS3 yet, games for it keep getting better and better, i think if you like games then you will love it, it has everything you will need, and has recently had a price drop so not a better time to buy.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Ricey7 said:


> Thats another thing i forgot mate. Apparently Microsoft are making an Xbox 720 to mate:thumb:


ah well, i only tend to play on fifa when mates are around before we go out on the beer :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Copey said:


> PS4 will be a while off as they havent unlocked the full potential of the PS3 yet, games for it keep getting better and better, i think if you like games then you will love it, it has everything you will need, and has recently had a price drop so not a better time to buy.


Thanks mate i completely agree with you. :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> ah well, i only tend to play on fifa when mates are around before we go out on the beer :thumb:


Yea i got Fifa 09 on the Wii, great game cant wait to 010, can you?:thumb:


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Ricey7 said:


> Yea i got Fifa 09 on the Wii, great game cant wait to 010, can you?:thumb:


nope, got it on 360 and ps3, but prefer 360 control :lol:

got my 360 flashed so cheap games for me


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> nope, got it on 360 and ps3, but prefer 360 control :lol:
> 
> got my 360 flashed so cheap games for me


Oh mint mate. i have a ps2 so i would be better off on ps3 controls myself,
although my mate has a 360 and after a while i got used to the controls pretty quickly.
:thumb:


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

To be fair you wont go wrong with PS3 or 360, both have some great games and have their plus and minus points.

Plus the new batman game is brillaint, so id defo pick that up.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Ricey7 said:


> Oh mint mate. i have a ps2 so i would be better off on ps3 controls myself,
> although my mate has a 360 and after a while i got used to the controls pretty quickly.
> :thumb:


i thought exactly the same before i had the 360 i only had playstations, but since i got the 360 never complained, got it flashed and now games 4 for a £10er :thumb:

i think the control on the 360 fills your hands better and actually feels like a control rather than the ps3 one :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Copey said:


> To be fair you wont go wrong with PS3 or 360, both have some great games and have their plus and minus points.
> 
> Plus the new batman game is brillaint, so id defo pick that up.


Yea. Cheers mate But the thing i find is all my mates in school say that either thier 360 or ps3 overheats. My mate had to put a cooling fan on his 360:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> i thought exactly the same before i had the 360 i only had playstations, but since i got the 360 never complained, got it flashed and now games 4 for a £10er :thumb:
> 
> i think the control on the 360 fills your hands better and actually feels like a control rather than the ps3 one :thumb:


What you mean by flashed mate?:thumb:


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Ricey7 said:


> What you mean by flashed mate?:thumb:


it allows you to play copied games, naughty i know but its out of warrenty and note to lose dont play online and getting 4 games for a £10er i cant complain eh :lol:


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Ricey7 said:


> Yea. Cheers mate But the thing i find is all my mates in school say that either thier 360 or ps3 overheats. My mate had to put a cooling fan on his 360:thumb:


I did on my 360, they are prone to breaking, nearly every person i know that owns one is on there second or even 3rd 360, im on my second.

PS3 is built better than the 360 is. But the 360 has a better online service with more games etc but the PS3 is catching up and is free so not to bad. if you get one you can add me lol because you have a C2 in your avi.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Copey said:


> I did on my 360, they are prone to breaking, nearly every person i know that owns one is on there second or even 3rd 360, im on my second.
> 
> PS3 is built better than the 360 is. But the 360 has a better online service with more games etc but the PS3 is catching up and is free so not to bad. if you get one you can add me lol because you have a C2 in your avi.


:lol::lol: What you got a 360 have you mate if i get one i'll be happy to add you but 360 or ps3 i don't know because Xbox are making 720 and Sony a ps4 i know its ages awaybut time flies by:thumb:


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

I have both mate, dont play on my 360 that much tho lol


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Copey said:


> I have both mate, dont play on my 360 that much tho lol


Do you have a C2 mate. Great cars. I think especially my Avi lol:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> it allows you to play copied games, naughty i know but its out of warrenty and note to lose dont play online and getting 4 games for a £10er i cant complain eh :lol:


:lol:I know what you mean can you get that for PS3's i'm just comparing at the moment.
And if you were to pick between one which onw eowuld you chose 360 or PS3
:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

nortonski said:


> PS3's great, especially as it has the Blue-Ray also :thumb:


So if you were to choose between a 360 and PS3 which one would you recomend mate?:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Ricey7 said:


> So if you were to choose between a 360 and PS3 which one would you recomend mate?:thumb:


PS3 anytime. My 360 has gone t1ts up for the 6th time in 18months today. Allegedly it was completely replaced by Microsoft the last time (about 5 months ago) and today I get the good old red ring of death. Well thats me finished with this piece of sh1t, once its been repaired again by Microsoft its getting sold and I'll stick to my trusty PS3 thats never let me down since I got it on UK launch day.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

personally if i was to sell either of mine, 360 or ps3 it would be the ps3 !


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Deanoecosse said:


> PS3 anytime. My 360 has gone t1ts up for the 6th time in 18months today. Allegedly it was completely replaced by Microsoft the last time (about 5 months ago) and today I get the good old red ring of death. Well thats me finished with this piece of sh1t, once its been repaired again by Microsoft its getting sold and I'll stick to my trusty PS3 thats never let me down since I got it on UK launch day.


Cheers mate, good choice i think i'll stick to my guns and get a PS3, because theyve recently lowered the price:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> personally if i was to sell either of mine, 360 or ps3 it would be the ps3 !


I don't know lets be fair here they more or less do the same thing, the one downer on 360 live is like £15 every six months or £30 a year which is quite dear.
But on the other hand PS3's are really dear for what they are, and their just to complicated.:thumb:


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

also take into account that the live on the 360 is far much popular than on the ps3 !

end of the day whats £30quid throughout the year  tight ass lol


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

k10lbe said:


> also take into account that the live on the 360 is far much popular than on the ps3 !
> 
> end of the day whats £30quid throughout the year  tight ass lol


at the moment yeah Xboxlive is more popular, but Playstation network is catching up fast. not just because its free but because a lot of people are getting p1ssed with the stupidly high failure rate of the 360 and moving to 
PS3. With the price reduction on the PS3 it would be a no brainer choice for me, PS3 all the way.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Ricey7 said:


> Do you have a C2 mate. Great cars. I think especially my Avi lol:thumb:


Yh mate, i got a Red GT, been tuned abit aswell for nearly 140bhp.

what do you drive?


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Copey said:


> Yh mate, i got a Red GT, been tuned abit aswell for nearly 140bhp.
> 
> what do you drive?


I don't mate i'm 13.:thumb:


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Ricey7 said:


> I don't mate i'm 13.:thumb:


haha, one day then lol


----------

